# Problemi setup Intel 3945 + rete WEP [Risolto]

## rb34

ultimi edit: corretto titolo e aggiunto output iwconfig 

Oggi ho provato a connettermi a una rete WEP, di una università (tutto regolare eh), con windows xp ci sono riuscito, con la mia cara gentoo no, e ci sono rimasto male  :Smile: .

Allora... la rete è WEP, la chiave che ho messo è giusta perché da win ha funzionato, il segnale era ottimo.

Chiamerò il SSID A-B, nello stesso formato di quello vero

```
$ cat /etc/conf.d/net

key_A_B="s:chiave_alfanumerica"

essid_eth1="A-B"

mode_eth1="auto"
```

Facendo partire net.eth1 (symlink a net.lo), mi diceva

```
 * Starting eth1

 *   Configuring wireless network for eth1

 *   Failed to configure wireless for eth1
```

in  /var/log/messages c'era questo (dopo modprobe -r ipw3945, spento la scheda, riacceso la scheda e modprobe ipw3945)

```
Jul  3 18:22:18 vaio ieee80211: 802.11 data/management/control stack, git-1.1.13

Jul  3 18:22:18 vaio ieee80211: Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Intel Corporation <jketreno@linux.intel.com>

Jul  3 18:22:18 vaio ipw3945: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945 Network Connection driver for Linux, 1.2.0dmpr

Jul  3 18:22:18 vaio ipw3945: Copyright(c) 2003-2006 Intel Corporation

Jul  3 18:22:18 vaio ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:06:00.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

Jul  3 18:22:18 vaio PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:06:00.0 to 64

Jul  3 18:22:18 vaio ipw3945: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection

Jul  3 18:22:21 vaio ipw3945: Detected geography ABG (13 802.11bg channels, 23 802.11a channels)

Jul  3 18:22:22 vaio ipw3945: Microcode SW error detected.  Restarting.

Jul  3 18:22:22 vaio ipw3945: Error Reply type 0x00000005 cmd DAEMON (0x00) seq 0x0000 ser 0x004A0000

Jul  3 18:22:24 vaio ipw3945: Error sending LEDS_CMD: time out after 500ms.

Jul  3 18:22:24 vaio ipw3945: Can't stop Rx DMA.

Jul  3 18:22:24 vaio ipw3945: 1 frames still in use.  Did we lose one?

Jul  3 18:22:24 vaio ipw3945: Detected geography ABG (13 802.11bg channels, 23 802.11a channels)

Jul  3 18:22:28 vaio ipw3945: Microcode SW error detected.  Restarting.

Jul  3 18:22:28 vaio ipw3945: Error Reply type 0x00000005 cmd DAEMON (0x00) seq 0x0000 ser 0x004A0000

Jul  3 18:22:28 vaio ipw3945: Can't stop Rx DMA.

Jul  3 18:22:29 vaio ipw3945: Detected geography ABG (13 802.11bg channels, 23 802.11a channels)

Jul  3 18:22:32 vaio ipw3945: Microcode SW error detected.  Restarting.

Jul  3 18:22:32 vaio ipw3945: Error Reply type 0x00000005 cmd DAEMON (0x00) seq 0x0000 ser 0x004A0000

Jul  3 18:22:33 vaio ipw3945: Can't stop Rx DMA.

Jul  3 18:22:33 vaio ipw3945: Detected geography ABG (13 802.11bg channels, 23 802.11a channels)

Jul  3 18:22:34 vaio rc-scripts: Failed to configure wireless for eth1
```

ma quegli errori, sono normali?? Tipo "Can't stop Rx DMA." che poi veniva ripetuto ogni tot anche se non facevo nulla. 

Questo è l'output di iwconfig appena dopo il boot, con scheda accesa e ipw3945d partito

```
eth1      unassociated  ESSID:"A-B"  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency=nan kHz  Access Point: Not-Associated   

          Bit Rate:0 kb/s   Tx-Power:16 dBm   

          Retry limit:15   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:4141-4242-4343-4444-4545-4646-41   Security mode:open

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:3   Missed beacon:0
```

Per brevi istanti via iwconfig ho visto il mac dell'access point, e mi sono chiesto se avessi sbagliato allora la config nel file net. E' corretta? (vedi sopra, la chiave sono sicuro al 100% che era giusta). Che sbaglio? Come debuggo la cosa?

----------

## crisandbea

@rb34

sei sicuro che non hai bisogno di utilizzare wpa_supplicant???? 

ciauz

----------

## rb34

mah... io sapevo che wpa supplicant serviva per il wpa, ora vedo che supporta anche wep, non so proverò anche con quello, però wireless-tool doveva comunque funzionare

----------

## skypjack

Anch'io ho una ipw3945 e uso wpa_supplicant felicemente!!  :Wink: 

I wireless-tools li ho usati per un po' a manina quando stavo installando, per allacciarmi al mio AP, ma non li ho mai configurati nel sistema, mi spiace...

----------

## rb34

Oggi ho provato di nuovo, e ho fallito, sia con iwconfig che con wpa_supplicant.

Il punto io credo sia questo:

```
ipw3945: Microcode SW error detected.  Restarting.
```

che mi appare a intervalli regolari in var/log/messages, e dando iwconfig vedo infatti che un momento mi dice il nome della rete e il mac dell'access point, e il momento dopo mi dice che sulla scheda non ci sono wireless extensions. 

Ho trovato un post relativo alla Mandriva che dice:

```
Unfortunately, there is a problem with the ipw3945 drivers available at the time of the release of 2007.0 (ipw3945-ucode-1.13-2 and ipw3945d-1.7.22-1) and there are some stability problems with them. After a while, one will see the wireless light blink and the network connection will be lost, "Microcode SW error detected. 
```

Io ho su 

```
net-wireless/ipw3945-ucode (1.14.2@15/03/2007)

net-wireless/ipw3945 (1.2.0@28/04/2007)

net-wireless/ipw3945d (1.7.22-r4@22/01/2007)
```

C'è nessuno che ha un portatile vaio con scheda intel 3945abg?

----------

## crisandbea

@rb34

io ho un portatile con una ipw3945ABG,  il portatile è un Dell non un vaio, ma credo cambi poco o nulla in merito alla scheda di rete, ed a me funge alla grande,

ti posto i driver che uso:

```

eix -I ipw3945

[I] net-wireless/ipw3945

     Available versions:  1.0.5 1.2.0 {M}(~)1.2.1

     Installed versions:  1.2.1(18:16:09 01/07/2007)(-debug kernel_linux)

     Homepage:            http://ipw3945.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         Driver for the Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG miniPCI express adapter

[I] net-wireless/ipw3945-ucode

     Available versions:  1.13 1.14.2

     Installed versions:  1.14.2(21:16:43 12/06/2007)

     Homepage:            http://www.bughost.org/ipw3945/

     Description:         Microcode for the Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG miniPCI express adapter

[I] net-wireless/ipw3945d

     Available versions:  1.7.18 1.7.22-r4

     Installed versions:  1.7.22-r4(20:30:30 12/06/2007)

     Homepage:            http://www.bughost.org/ipw3945/

     Description:         Regulatory daemon for the Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG miniPCI express adapter

Found 3 matches.

```

ciao

----------

## rb34

C'è anche un altro fatto, oggi usando wpa_supplicant mi è venuto fuori (stoppandolo e restartandolo)

```
 * Stopping ipw3945 ...

 * Stopping eth1

 *   Bringing down eth1

 *     Shutting down eth1 ...                                             [ ok ]

 *     Stopping wpa_cli on eth1 ...                                       [ ok ]

 *     Stopping wpa_supplicant on eth1 ...                                [ ok ]

 * Starting ipw3945 ...

 * Starting eth1

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on eth1 ...                                  [ ok ]

 *   Starting wpa_cli on eth1 ...                                         [ ok ]

 *     Backgrounding ...                                                  [ !! ]

```

Perché quegli esclamativi sul "backgrounding"? e come vedo quale è il problema?

ah, a proposito, ho lanciato wpa_cli eth1 e inserito "reassociate", e mi veniva fuori

```
> reassociate 

OK

> <2>Trying to associate with 00:01:f4:96:2f:6f (SSID='A-B' freq=2437 MHz)

<2>CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys

<2>Trying to associate with 00:01:f4:96:2f:6f (SSID='A-B' freq=2437 MHz)

<2>CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys

<2>CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys

<2>CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys

<2>Authentication with 00:00:00:00:00:00 timed out.
```

(A-B l'ho sostituito al vero ssid) Non li so bene interpretare, ma capisco che il connect non andava certo a buon fine. Qualcuno più esperto?

----------

## rb34

@crisandbea

mi sono accorto ora, dando module-rebuild, che la versione di ieee80211 (la stessa tua: ieee80211-1.1.13-r1) mi dice di non mettere il supporto a 80211 nel kernel, ora già che ci sono mi sono scaricato l'ultimo kernel e ho tolto il subsystem 80211. Tu l'hai tolto? (immagino di sì, vorrei conferma solo che si usa l'80211 esterno)

----------

## crisandbea

[quote="rb34"]@crisandbea

mi sono accorto ora, dando module-rebuild, che la versione id ieee80211 (la stessa tua) mi dice di non mettere il supporto a 80211 nel kernel, ora già che ci sono mi sono scaricato l'ultimo kernel e ho tolto il subsystem 80211. Tu l'hai tolto? (immagino di sì, vorrei conferma solo che si usa l'80211 esterno)[/quote

io il supporto c'è l'ho nel kernel,

```

cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep IEE | grep -v \#

CONFIG_IEEE80211=y

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_WEP=y

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_CCMP=y

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_TKIP=y
```

ed ho quei driver, che ti ho linkato prima,   se ti richiede qualcosa di simile, vuol dire che non c'è l'hai per nulla nel kernel, oppure hai combinato qualche casino,

quando hai installato gli ipw3945.

ciao

----------

## rb34

ok, ho scoperto ora che ipw3945-1.2.0 non usa più ieee80211, infatti prima equery depends mi diceva che non c'era nessuna dipendenza. Ok, ora ricompilo il kernel e ipw3945... ma praticamente era la mia attuale (fino a oggi) configurazione, perché avevo dato emerge world e quindi ipw3945-1.2 aveva usato il kernel, sennò non compilava. L'unica cosa è che avevo su vanilla-sources-2.6.20-gentoo-r7, adesso ho messo vanilla-sources-2.2.20.7, tu che kernel hai?

----------

## skypjack

Confermo che per ipw3945 da un bel po' si usa il supporto ieee80211 integrato nel kernel (che, per altro, fino a poco tempo dava problemi se usato come modulo, non ho mai indagato sul perché) e non più l'ebuild omonimo.

----------

## crisandbea

 *rb34 wrote:*   

> ok, ho scoperto ora che ipw3945-1.2.0 non usa più ieee80211, infatti prima equery depends mi diceva che non c'era nessuna dipendenza. Ok, ora ricompilo il kernel e ipw3945... ma praticamente era la mia attuale (fino a oggi) configurazione, perché avevo dato emerge world e quindi ipw3945-1.2 aveva usato il kernel, sennò non compilava. L'unica cosa è che avevo su vanilla-sources-2.6.20-gentoo-r7, adesso ho messo vanilla-sources-2.2.20.7, tu che kernel hai?

 

```
sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.20-r8
```

ciao

----------

## rb34

ok gente, risolto!! 

il problema era qualcosa con il caricamento del microcode o con l'esecuzione dello stesso al momento dell'associazione con l'access point... evidentemente quando è stato compilato l'ultimo ipw3945  qualcosa è andato storto e non me ne sono accorto, oppure il kernel che avevo non andava bene, non so, ma non ho tempo per fare prove "all'indietro".

Fatto sta che con kernel 2.6.20.7 + ipw3945-1.2 funziona tutto sia con iwconfig che con wpa_supplicant.

Per la cronaca (config WEP),

```
$ cat /etc/conf.d/net

modules=( "iwconfig" )

config_MIO_SSID=( "dhcp" )

key_MIO_SSID="chiave_hex_di_26_caratteri"

essid_eth1="MIO_SSID"

mode_eth1="auto"

```

oppure

```
modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan="-Dwext"

associate_timeout_wlan=60
```

e 

```
$ cat /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=wheel

#

network={

ssid="MIO-SSID"

key_mgmt=NONE

wep_key0=chiave_hex_di_26_caratteri

wep_tx_keyidx=0

priority=5

}
```

----------

